
Tesla Co-Founder Sues CEO Elon Musk For Slander And Breach Of Contract - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/11/tesla-founder-sues-ceo-elon-musk-for-slander-and-breach-of-contract/
======
vaksel
This is a good example of why you need to think twice about getting investors.
The guy suing him was actually the founder of Tesla, the Musk dude was just an
early investor who hijacked the company and threw out the founder over an
engineering disagreement.

~~~
menloparkbum
_the Musk dude was just an early investor who hijacked the company_

didn't he hijack paypal, too?

